# Bushmaster AR 15



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Help me put a value on a gently used Bushmaster XM-15 ES2. Standard furniture, carry handle. A buddy needs some quick money and I'm considering picking it up off him, just don't want to get had.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Check buds and go from there..


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Somewhere between $500 and $700.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the same model. It was my very first AR and love it. I paid just under $650 for it brand new about 8 years ago and have seen them go for the same range as above used. I would narrow it down to $600-$700 if it is in good condition and gently used. Value may be added for extras as well. Extra mags, optics, ammo or upgraded parts. Lots of factors if it isn't the base gun only. Good luck!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Fowlhunter13 has is on it with his information, the only thing you can do better is get some one that *knows what they are doing to look at it and check it out *. I have got some that looked good but when I got home, found some issues, That is why I try and get some one to and come to my place and fire it be for they get it. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Check out the seriel number and find out when it was built and if it is a factory BM with BMP marked barrel. If it is a pre 94 ban rifle the lower could be worth 500, to NY residents where the ban is still in effect, if you are wondering about possible resale. 
Complete upper is worth 3-500 also.

Below L051000 - Assembled Pre-Ban Rifles and some pre-94 lowers.
L051001-L063000 - Mixed Pre-Ban Assembled Rifles and Pre-Sept 94 Lowers 
L063001 and Up - Post-Ban


----------

